
Easy way to convert html to markdown with python - gaojiuli
https://github.com/gaojiuli/tomd
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
gaojiuli
Thanks.

